# Birds for Training



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

My buddy has a drahthaar with testing coming up this fall. He is located in Valley City and needs to get the following things for training pheasants, ducks, and rabbits.

Does anyone know any where close to Valley where he could buy them live or frozen.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.mynaga.org/Members.asp#

This should get you what you need.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I have some live pheasants and our club has live ducks available for sale right now. $10 a piece.


----------



## flightbirds (Jun 25, 2004)

There is a bird hatchery in Valley City, on the North end past the RR bridge. I got quail and chukar there when my Springer was a pup (9 years ago)


----------

